# IPOD Touch : pb suite à l'achat de la v2.1



## kittysan (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

je viens de mettre à jour mon IPOD touch en achetant la version 2.1 que je me refusais à acheter depuis des mois...(mais je venais de lire que shazam n'était utilisable qu'avec cette mise à jour, donc je me suis lancée, quelle erreur...). 

Or, j'avais oublié que mon IPOD avait au départ été configuré avec mon ordinateur et là j'ai fait cette mise à jour avec mon ordi de taff... 

Du coup, cela m'a tout effacé ! playlists, notes etc... Je sais, grosse tête en l'air mais y a t'il un moyen de revenir en arrière? 

Si je fais restaurer, je pourrais récuperer mes données? Qu'adviendra la mise à jour que je viens d'acheter, je pourrais la re-télécharger de chez moi gratos ou bien me faudra t'il repayer? 

Merci bcp d'avance pour votre aide...


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Septembre 2008)

normalement, il suffit de le syncroniser


----------



## kittysan (10 Septembre 2008)

Donc tu veux dire, de le rebrancher sur l'ordinateur de base (le mien) et de le resynchroniser? 

Si oui, 2 remarques : 
- je me suis uniquement servie de mon ordinateur pour importer ma bibliothèque de départ, je ne l'ai jamais synchronisé de chez moi. 
Je synchronisais contacts/signets et autres synchronisations manuelles de mon ordi de boulot.

- Certaines playlists et notes ont été faites directement sur mon ipod, je ne pourrais pas les récupérer?


----------



## fandipod (10 Septembre 2008)

Non je pense pas que ces données soit récupérable!


----------



## r0m1 (10 Septembre 2008)

Juste par curiosité, comment shazam fait il pour fonctionner alors qu'il n'y a pas de micro sur l'iPod Touch ? 

Ou alors j'ai loupé un truc ?


----------



## kittysan (10 Septembre 2008)

Tu soulèves une très bonne question... 
A laquelle je ne peux te répondre étant donné que je ne l'ai pas testé, cherchant avant tout à résoudre mon pb de données... (mais promis une fois résolu je vous dirai si cela a fonctionné).

Maintenant, j'ai peut être fait confiance à de mauvaises infos sur diverses forum, il est possible que shazam ne fonctionne tout simplement pas avec ipod touch... autant te dire que je serai bien degoutée ...


----------



## r0m1 (10 Septembre 2008)

Ben, j'ai shazam sur mon iPhone. Le principe est de faire écouter une musique par l'appareil pour qu'il aille ensuite, via le net, chercher et le titre du morceau , dans tel album de tel artiste. Donc, il est nécessaire pour que cela fonctionne d'un micro pour capter la musique et d'une connexion internet. Sur l'iPhone, pas de problème. 

Sur mon iPod Touch, je ne vois pas comment je pourrais capter le moindre son car il n'y a pas de micro... Donc, shazam devrait être inopérant sur le touch.

Concernant ton problème de données, j'ai bien peur que tu ne puisses toutes les récupérer. Il est vraiment préférable de ne synchroniser l'iPod touch qu'avec une seule machine, et d'éviter de jongler entre différents ordinateurs.


----------



## kittysan (10 Septembre 2008)

J'ai bien peur que tu aies raison sur ces deux points ...
bilan de la journée : je n'aurais ni shazam, ni ne retrouverais mes données, damned... 

et pour l'ipod touch, eh bien je vais devoir me racheter un macbook qui aura suffisamment de mémoire pour avoir toute ma musique, et donc ne synchroniser mon ipod que sur cet ordi... 

Mais comment font les gens qui veulent synchroniser leur contacts de boulot (donc ordi de boulot) et leur propre musique (ordi perso)? 
Ils sont bien obligés de synchroniser sur deux ordis différents?


----------



## fandipod (10 Septembre 2008)

C'est déconseillé mais pas interdit...


----------



## kittysan (11 Septembre 2008)

Bon j'ai ma réponse, trouvée sur le forum de ipodtouchfans.com: 

'You can get the new Apple In-Ear Headphones ($79) which include a built-in mic' 
Voilà pourquoi la plupart des blogs et articles présentant shazam citent l'Ipodtouch en plus de l'iphone... Merci les gars :hein:

Bon, avis à ceux qui ont tenté et acheté les écouteurs in-ear avec micro intégré, est ce que shazam fonctionne avec? Cela vaut il le coup de s'acheter ces fameux écouteurs?

merci d'avance !!


----------



## Macuserman (11 Septembre 2008)

C'est très simple d'avoir sa musique de la maison et ses contacts pro...
Et c'est ni déconseillé ni interdit (Fandipod... ).

Il suffit de cocher "gérer manuellement"...
Et voilà.


----------



## r e m y (11 Septembre 2008)

kittysan a dit:


> Bon j'ai ma réponse, trouvée sur le forum de ipodtouchfans.com:
> 
> 'You can get the new Apple In-Ear Headphones ($79) which include a built-in mic'
> Voilà pourquoi la plupart des blogs et articles présentant shazam citent l'Ipodtouch en plus de l'iphone... Merci les gars :hein:
> ...


 

Ces nouveaux écouteurs intégrant un micro ne sont compatible qu'avec le NOUVEAU iPOD Touch (la prise jack du nouveau iPOD Touch est prévue pour gérer ce micro additionel)


----------



## divoli (11 Septembre 2008)

kittysan a dit:


> et pour l'ipod touch, eh bien je vais devoir me racheter un macbook qui aura suffisamment de mémoire pour avoir toute ma musique, et donc ne synchroniser mon ipod que sur cet ordi...



Non. Tu peux simplement changer le disque dur; sur un MacBook c'est facile et cela ne remet pas en cause la garantie.
En étant bien entendu que tu as un MacBook, pas un MacBookPro.



kittysan a dit:


> Bon j'ai ma réponse, trouvée sur le forum de ipodtouchfans.com:
> 
> 'You can get the new Apple In-Ear Headphones ($79) which include a built-in mic'
> Voilà pourquoi la plupart des blogs et articles présentant shazam citent l'Ipodtouch en plus de l'iphone... Merci les gars :hein:
> ...



Comme l'a dit r e m y, ces écouteurs sont compatibles avec les nouveaux iPod Touch qui sont sortis il y a deux jours, mais pas avec les précédents modèles.
De plus, ces écouteurs ne seront commercialisés qu'à partir du mois d'octobre.

Donc il va falloir un moment pour que quelqu'un sur MacG puisse les tester...


----------

